

Cloud computing - in your dreams - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/storage/?p=282

======
gibsonf1
His points make sense if you're talking about desktop apps. For web apps, on
the other hand, the value of using the cloud is increasing steadily.

------
tx
Finally, someone has said it. Besides Ozzie. But who listens to Ozzie, he's a
"Microsoft guy", nobody listens tho those anymore.

